# Fireflash, Chlorophytum amaniense



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mine is in flower...

Scott, whats the trick to propagating this thing?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

<cough>many Scott's here ... </cough>

I know which one you mean (the man with the steroidal tincs) - but you really should be specific my friend. 

s


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

there is ONLY ONE Scott with that plant


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You coulda at LEAST shared a photo!!


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I would like to see this 
I had one for years but ended up planting it in the ground and lost it to snails. I'm so brilliant. heh


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

i had one for years, and it regularly set seed via self pollination. germing the seed is a little more difficult. maybe try an acid treatment or alternating moist/dry?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy crap that is pretty.....What size viv is that in? Or is it? I want one now.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

It's related to "spider plants" I think, but obviously doesn't have the offsets. If it's sorta tuberous like them, perhaps a root cutting would work? Other than that (and seed) I don't see any way to propagate it from that pic. Maybe if it got tall and leggy enough, you could lop it's head off and try to root it? Just wanted to post, as that's a gorgeous plant! JVK


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Very interesting flower. How long has it been in vivariums conditions and how many times has it flowered for you?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry for the delay responding...fishing trip in South Carolina took priority.
I've had the Fireflash plant for several years and absolutely love its contrasting stem coloration. Given good light (better growth w/ compacts than fluorescents) they will throw up a seed pod. Allow to turn brown and dry a bit-- the seeds shake out. I've propogated the seeds successfully but they are (for me) very slow growing. As someone else pointed out, they do have tuberous nodules that I'm playing with right now to see if they'll take.
The leaves can support the weight of some of my larger frogs like bassleri.
Planting conditions--moist soil but not saturated; I have some roots extend down into standing water.
Scott


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks Scott

I got this one from you at IAD ? 06, or 07? as a small propagated plant.

Anyway this is its first flowering. 

What you see above is the flower, not the seed pod correct?

I will let it be and if I can, propagate some seed outside the viv and some within.

Like you said it is doing well in moisture, and the roots are way down in the standing water/base layer.

Shawn


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> I got this one from you at IAD ? 06, or 07? as a small propagated plant.
> Anyway this is its first flowering.
> What you see above is the flower, not the seed pod correct?
> I will let it be and if I can, propagate some seed outside the viv and some within.
> ...


The flowering stem will become the seed pods. When it browns up, you can shake it to release the seeds or snip it off for easier collection.
Cool plant--works well in taller tanks.
See you in a few days!
Scott


----------

